# smartmontool ciss0 periodic.conf



## Sylhouette (Jul 12, 2011)

hello all.
We have a Proliant ML350 with a smartarray controller.

I want to enable in the daily report the status of my drives.

For normal drives, you can add the following to your /etc/periodic.conf file


```
daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/ad0 /dev/da1"
```

But i can not find a way to use this on my smart array.
with the following command, i can see the status of disk 1 

```
smartctl -iH -d cciss,0 /dev/ciss0

smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Vendor:               HP
Product:              DG146BB976
Revision:             HPDC
User Capacity:        146,815,737,856 bytes [146 GB]
Logical block size:   512 bytes
Logical Unit id:      0x5000c5000cabd143
Serial number:        XXX75XXX00XXX907XXX7
Device type:          disk
Transport protocol:   SAS
Local Time is:        Tue Jul 12 11:20:15 2011 CEST
Device supports SMART and is Enabled
Temperature Warning Enabled
SMART Health Status: OK
```

So the question is what is needed in /etc/periodic.conf to show me the status in a daily report.


regards,
Johan


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 13, 2011)

Sylhouette said:
			
		

> So the question is what is needed in /etc/periodic.conf to show me the status in a daily report.


Assuming you have a relatively recent verson of the smartmontools port, the following should work:


```
daily_status_smart_devices="ciss0,0"
```

ciss support was added to the periodic script in May, 2010.


----------



## Sylhouette (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, but that worked!

I did try cciss0,0  and not ciss0,0

Thank you.

regards
Johan


----------

